

Monadic i/o and UNIX shell programming - vog
http://okmij.org/ftp/Computation/monadic-shell.html

======
yesbabyyes
I thought about this about 5 hours ago, while reading this:
<http://clojure.org/state>. I have never made the connection before.

However, it struck me that this is obviously the reason for Microsoft code-
naming their PowerShell Monad.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_PowerShell>

